# Happy Valentine's Day!!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Ew, I like that one EQ!

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!!!! 

I decided to surprise my brother, SIL, and nephew, and critters by dropping their house yesterday while they were at work/school (I have a key) with some valentine's day sweets. I made hearted-shaped sugar cookies and red velvet cookies, a valentine card and chocolate-filled heart for everyone, treats for the Oscar (my obsessive, micro-managing furry boss) and the other doggies and kitties. Well, I opened the door and my nephew met me with the critters who were very happy to see me. Apparently, he had off yesterday due to in-service day (really - between the snowdays, holidays and in-service days, teacher's conventions, etc., when the hell do the kids go to school?). 

As I am setting up the goodies on the table, the SIL calls and is checking in on Isaac. I told him that I'm not there so at least someone would be surprised. He hands me the phone and said she wants to talk with me. I talk to her and come up with the reason that I was dropping off the kerosene tank for them (which is true) and I just wanted to leave a message on the table so they would know where I put it (quick thinking). I got off the phone and after playing with the critters and talking to my nephew, I left feeling that the mission was not a total loss. 

I got a call last night and everyone loved the surprise. Mission Accomplished!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

And to you, Ms. 5! Although it's snowing, we're headed to a special Valentine-themed edition of The Fear Experience haunted house in Cleveland. What a way to spend the evening with your sweetie!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day Haunt Forum Friends!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Big Red Heart day to all!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Happy V Day to all of you!

*_









_*I really thought this was strange.....just strange?*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A little late, but it's the thought that counts, right?


----------

